
Unbreakable cryptography: The devil and the details - fraqed
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21586529-quantum-cryptography-has-yet-deliver-truly-unbreakable-way-sending?fsrc=rss|sct
======
tzs
> [...] one possibility is a defunct Irish physicist called John Stewart Bell

I've never seen "defunct" used that way before. Is that usage common in
British English?

------
devx
We barely even understand how quantum entanglement works, let alone being so
sure that this sort of method for cryptography couldn't be bypassed in the
future.

~~~
jessriedel
It provably can't be broken unless quantum mechanics is wrong. And _all_
cryptographic protocols are potentially insecure if you introduce new physics.

~~~
zitterbewegung
Just because its proven to be not broken doesn't mean you can't attack the way
its implemented. They exploit the error rate in the system and this allows
them to break the encryption. See
[http://www.technologyreview.com/view/418968/commercial-
quant...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/418968/commercial-quantum-
cryptography-system-hacked/) for more information.

